# synchronisation listes de souhaits



## MacEye (14 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai constaté que la liste de souhaits ne se mettait pas à jour sur l'apple TV (dernière génération)

Ajout d'un souhait sur l'apple TV >>>> pas de MAJ sur les autres Idevices
Ajout d'un souhait depuis un Idevice>>>> pas de MAJ sur l'Apple TV

Ajout d'un souhait depuis un Idevice>>> ajout sur les autres Idevice (sauf Apple TV)

je tiens à préciser que mon compte Itunes est bien connecté sur l'apple TV 

avez vous rencontré ce soucis ? Aurais-je loupé un réglage ? 


Merci par avance pour vos conseils.

Stéphane


----------



## les_innommables66 (25 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai la même question, et suis tombé sur cette discussion en faisant une recherche !

Up, donc,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

